# Used my Disk as External, copied files, got the disk back to computer, and i can not



## OblivionHerald (Dec 14, 2014)

Just as the tittle says, i got my laptop's disk out of it, conected to an external HDD adapter, came to my windows 8.1 desktop pc, copied about 203 gb of data to the disk, then i put the disk back to the laptop, windows Technical Preview launches and when i go to the folder that is supposed to be the files there is nothing. The disk still says "227 gb of space used" where 203gb are the files i just put there before and the rest is the sistem installation.
Due the importance of those 203gb files (personal photos, a lot of documents, school work, videos of my family, etc.) I need to get them back, Please help !!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I need to get them back


They're not exactly lost, right? You still have the files on your desktop's hard drive, and I assume at least one backup copy.

Are the files on the laptop hard drive hidden or encrypted or anything like that?


----------



## OblivionHerald (Dec 14, 2014)

update: I put the disk on the usb3.0 adapter again and it asked me to analize and repair so I did. The 203gb of used disk are gone now, I am running EaseUs recovery wizard and it shows deleted files just in the desktop folder of the laptop's ( As i told before I had cut and copied from my desktop pc).

Some files have shown already but the most important folder has not, maybe i gotta wait another hour so it finishes scanning, I hope my files can get restored  I just should have not cut but copied.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Cutting is no different from deleting after copying, so you could also run your recovery software against the desktop.


----------



## Gottabeaway (Mar 22, 2013)

I am guilty of thinking XP when I copy files to a CD or DVD. By that I mean Windows above XP first puts all files to be copied in a buffer directory on the hard drive instead of writing directly to the CD/DVD. There are ways to prevent that and cause a direct write but that's not the issue here. If you put a blank disc in the drive after the operation, you should get a message that "You have files to be copied to the disc. Would you like to continue?" So there is a possibility that all the files did not get written to the disc but on your desktop the indication was that they were. That was a bad message from Windows. It should say something to the effect, "You have files ready to be written to disc. Would you like to continue or cancel?". The idea is Windows is trying to give you a chance to verify your copy/move. When moving files to disc, I highly recommend copy and paste, remove disc and read on another computer or reinsert in original computer and open another instance of Explorer to verify, then delete old files if all is well.


----------

